# Failure To Feed PX4 Storm Compact 9MM



## youknow (May 25, 2012)

I’ve had Berettas in the past and found them to be accurate and reliable. I recently purchased a Beretta 9MM PX4 Storm Compact. There were failure to feed issues right off the bat. I’ve tried several types of ammo and there were still several failures to feed. I brought the gun to the dealer (Cabelas) and they shipped it to Beretta. I got the gun back a couple of weeks later and was told the spring was replaced and the failure to feed issue was solved. I went to the range the next morning and the gun fired the first few rounds with no issue and the problem returned. Any suggestions?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Shoot 50 rounds of hot 124 grain nato ammo, leave the slide locked back for a couple of days and make sure you clean and lube it especially the barrel where it rotates and the top inside of the slide. If that doesn't make it 100% than the recoil spring is gonna be the problem. Your new spring is the one w/ the compressed coils in the middle right? Are you shooting PMC bronze by any chance? I'd stick w/ WWB until the recoil spring breaks in as well. Probably not the issue but the compact has an ambi slide release, your not riding your hands up high are you?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I suggest two possibilities:
• Perhaps your technique is at fault. Try holding the pistol more firmly. Don't let it move in your hand at all. Lock wrist, elbow, and shoulder joints. Also, let someone else who is an experienced pistol shooter try your gun, to verify that it is or isn't a fault of technique.
• Perhaps the pistol's feed ramp is rough. Do what *denner* suggests. If that doesn't help, see about polishing the gun's feed ramp. (PM me for instructions.)

Since "the gun fired the first few rounds with no issue and the problem returned," I suggest that the recoil impulses of the first few rounds could be causing you enough discomfort to induce you to loosen your hold on the gun. This looser hold makes the gun waste enough recoil impulse that it malfunctions.
The solution to both the discomfort and the loss of recoil energy is to grip the gun all the more firmly.
Try it and see.


----------



## youknow (May 25, 2012)

Thanks! I kind of did a combo of your suggestons and it seems to be working fine. Thanks again.


----------



## 4myflag (Jan 20, 2013)

*Feed ramp is rough:*

Steve, I was having the same issue with my PX4. The rounds looked like they were getting hung up just below the barrel. While cleaning the gun I could see that the feed ramp was badly scared up. I am referring to the area just below the barrel. I am surprised that it is made of polymer. Can you give me the instructions for polishing.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

4myflag said:


> ...While cleaning the gun I could see that the feed ramp was badly scared up...I am surprised that it is made of polymer. Can you give me the instructions for polishing.


Sorry: You can't polish a polymer feed ramp. You will remove too much material, and the feed process will really get into a twist.
I don't have a solution to offer you.
I didn't know that the PX4's feed ramp was plastic.

Just to be sure, could you post a couple of photos, showing that feed ramp and also the entire chamber mouth?
If I see what is happening exactly, I still might be able to help.


----------



## 4myflag (Jan 20, 2013)

*PX4 feed ramp*

Upon further review the piece of polymer I was talking about isn't the feed ramp. It is to far down to interfer with the round. I am goiing to go back out and shoot again with the advise you gave the guy before me. I might try hotter rounds too. Was shooting 115 Blazer Brass. I am sure I will be back with further questions. Thanks


----------



## Jhill13 (Feb 23, 2015)

*Had same issue- then shot heavier*

I had the same issue. Let my wife shoot PX4 first time after buying, she had some stovepipes, assumed she was limp-wristed. Few weeks later i shot it first time, outside in cold weather (about +5 F) with insulated leather driving gloves. Had REPEATED Failure to Load issues using 115 grn. Could not make it thru a half mag with less than 2 FTL's. Tried different ammo, all of which was 115 grn. Fiochi and Blazer. The blazer (aluminum case) was the worst. Would jam nearly every other shot, with round angled up into chamber. Also consistently could not leave slide locked open on last round. Really seemed like the rounds weren't pushing slide back hard enough.
Brought me here via google search in a panic- WTF?!...haha
I'm not gonna polish my feed, or gunsmith, etc...but i can certainly try heavier shot. Bought some 147 grn Win3Gun, and 124 grn American Eagle, headed to range (ASAP!) worried that I've been carrying lemon. 
Didn't even clean the gun, just took off my gloves, and fired the heavy grains....ZERO issues. The heavy grn cycled perfectly everytime. After consistent success, tried the 124 grn Amer Eagle- ZERO issues. Then the 115 grn Blazers again....BINGO. FTL. Only roughly 1 out of 4, but definitely enough to isolate the issue.
It seems that the lighter grains can't cycle the slide back far enough to clear the back of case, only the bullet front pops up. This gun can handle +P rounds, so i'm guessing that engineering for the high end messes with the light end function?
I was worried for a day or so, but now LOVE this gun again. Very good EDC, love the features, great shooting gun. I'll just fill it with minimum 147 Grn JHP's and walk softly. :-D


----------

